# Grizzly or Rubicon?



## Bax*

I know this is kind of a Ford vs Chevy discussion but I’d like to get your thoughts on advantages or disadvantages of these machines.

I ride dirt bikes and am just getting to the point where my family would be better served by wheelers instead of bikes.

I have friends with Yamahas and Hondas and I like both machines. But I’m not sure which machines would better serve me.

I like the lower center of gravity that the Honda provides, but the smaller engine and governor that tops out at about 45mph makes desert trips a little dull.

I like the bigger engine option of the Yamaha and higher top speeds, but they sit a bit higher and feel a bit tippy.

Any likes or dislikes on your machines?

Side note: I’m pretty set on Yamaha or Honda. Not a fan of Polaris. Kawasaki is a possibility but I’d prefer a Y or H


----------



## DallanC

New or used?

Personally: Honda forever... I absolutely love my 1997 Honda foreman (I bought it new). I've started replacing a few odds and ends parts that are starting to show some wear, but its an absolute TANK in the mountains. I crawl places the rubber band quads seem to have trouble with. I have a 2" lift on mine and went up to 25" tires. It gave me just a bit more clearance over rocks (I ride in ROUGH rocky terrain) but doesnt at all feel tippy. 3450 miles on mine.

Picked up a 2000 Foreman for my wife a few years back that only had 2800 miles, its a gem. My son bought a 2002 Foreman 450 last year with I believe 2900'ish miles, also a gem. 450's are a couple inches longer and sit 2 inches higher than the 400s. Just love those machines, heavy steel racks to carry animals / gear. I've hauled out 6 or 7 whole elk on the back of mine, just do the "tip up" method to load'em. That 1996-2005'ish range honda foreman / rubicon are a bit more "Tractor'ish" than sport... lots of metal vs plastic... but thats what I prefer in that type of machine. Rock crawl up steep roads with 400lbs of elk on back 

When we want to "go fast in the desert", we picked up 3 different Honda 400ex's (for me, wife and son). They rip and are a blast to bomb around the desert / dunes. 400ex's used to be really cheap. Paid $800 for one (needed engine rebuild), paid 1500 for another that needed a top end but it came with a $300 pipe and paddle tires. Picked up yet another completely stock and in fanstastic shape one for $1800 w/ paddles. The engine rebuilds were really fun. Mine, I punched it out to 87mm and put a 10.8:1 piston with a hotcam... it has tons of power and torque. 400ex's seem to be running well over $3k now... like everything else, things are in high demand.

Yamaha makes some nice machines, some years are better than others. They had some transmission issues in some models. My brother in law has one and its been in for repairs several times for transmission issues.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

Dallan,

good input. I definitely appreciate the bullet proof-ness of the Honda


----------



## DallanC

Metal racks! Make sure they cover the fenders for protection as well as for hauling gear.

Hard Deck gear carrier










Easy elk loading. Strap it down, then tip it back on its wheels. Ride home.










-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I have an 04 Rubicon I bought in 08. Has been an outstanding bike. I use them fairly hard, but they get full service each year. The only thing I've had to replace is tires once and and a couple of batteries. 
Would buy another one (or 2) in a second. 
I have a Yamaha 500 as well. It been a decent bike. But, I like the Honda better.


----------



## taxidermist

I to had a 04 Rubicon 500 along with a 04 Sportsman 600. Hands down the Honda would outperform the Polaris all day!! The Honda transmission is sooooo nice! Don't have to worry about burning a belt if you don't have the engine rapped out. Loading in the back of the truck was great. Didn't have to worry about slamming into the cab of the truck and breaking the back window. (which I did) Very expensive repair.


----------



## Critter

I have a 2016 Yamaha Kodiak 700 that has taken me anywhere with zero problems. It is considered the work machine where the Grizzly is the sportier one. 

I am also on the Yamahaowners.com forum and haven't seen any real problem come up with them. There was a problem with the top end when they had Subaru building their 700 engine but they are now producing their own 686cc/700 engine that I haven't heard any bad about. Then there is their 450cc engine, I'm not sure if the Grizzly comes with that option but the Kodiak does.


----------



## KineKilla

Our whole hunting party rides Grizzlies. Years range from 2003-2014

My two are a '14 700 as well as a 2009 550. I haven't had any major issues with either machine in nearly 3,000mi of hard riding. Routine maintenance goes a long ways with any machine.

My 700 is the go to for hunting while the 550 is used by the wife and friends that come along but don't have their own machines. I also use the 550 to plow in the winter.



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy

We have a fleet (50+ units) of Honda Foreman's that we use in a commercial setting. In addition to daily transport of employees, these machines regularly tow 800-1500 lbs on trips that can be multiple miles in length. We typically retire these machines when they reach 22,000+ miles depending on wear and tear. 

Your mileage and experience may vary.


----------



## CPAjeff

The more I read Dallan’s posts, the more I realize he has probably forgot more than most people will ever learn about a host of topics. The dude is a walking encyclopedia!


----------



## 3arabians

The tip up method of loading elk on the back of DallanC’s foreman pics never get old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

3arabians said:


> The tip up method of loading elk on the back of DallanC’s foreman pics never get old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true! I just wished I hunted where I could use it 

I had a Polaris 400 that I rode into the ground. I think I only rolled it 3 or 4 times. LOL Now I have a Honda Foreman and can't believe how much more comfortable the lower center of gravity feels not to mention a real transmission. You almost do need two different machines if you want to ride rugged trails and desert sand.


----------



## Bax*

Great insights everyone.

I really appreciate it.

My buddy rides Hondas and I agree they are bulletproof.

My motorcycles have all been Yamahas so it’s kind of a funny dichotomy as they’ve been great too.

I failed to ask if anyone has insight on newer Honda’s suspension? I did notice riding a couple Grizzlys that their suspension was plush


----------



## Fowlmouth

You can't go wrong with either Yamaha or Honda. I wouldn't buy anything other than those two. I liked my Grizzly because of the independent suspension front and rear, the fully automatic belt drive transmission and the looks of the machine. I seem to remember feeling the shifts on the Honda automatics, where the Grizzly you don't feel anything but power and speed. Either way, both excellent choices IMO.


----------



## MrShane

Will you be putting tracks on your machine?
I’m not sure about the Hondas but my Grizzly is very ‘track friendly’.
Just food for thought....


----------



## legacy

No doubt Honda's are good machines. I have 2 2005 Yamaha Kodiak's and they have been absolutely excellent machines as well. My dad said "Why don't you upgrade those Yamaha's?' I said "WHY??? They do everything I've ever needed them to do with zero issues AND they are paid for." I will hang onto them for as long as I can at this point.
Someone mentioned Polaris... I will NEVER own a Polaris machine again! Those were the biggest POS ever! And Polaris wanted to do nothing about it! I've boycotted that company.


----------



## Critter

Another thing, how tall are you? And how do you like to ride, standing up or sitting down? 

I'm 6'4" and with my Kodiak I had to bend over to ride standing up. I put a set of Grizzly bars onto it and that raised the bars 1 1/2" Also the seat on the Grizzly sits taller than it does on the Kodiak but I am fine when I am riding sitting down with the lower seat. 

I'm not sure on the Honda but do they have a locking front diff and are they full time 4x4 or can you switch between 2x4 and 4x4? I ride my Kodiak 99% of the time in 2x4 unless I am plowing, and as for the front diff lock you very seldom use it but when you need it you need it. I have gotten between a couple of hard spots where if didn't have it I would have to drag out the winch. But with it you just push a button and away you go. 

You really need to find a dealer that has what you are looking for and sit on them and even better if they have a riding area where you can check them out.


----------



## 3arabians

Since you said Kawasaki is a possibility I want to give you my take since Ive had an 08 brute force 750 for 5 years. It’s been a good wheeler with all the power and then some anyone could want. But the fuel pump went out last year. After research they are known for fuel pump failures so ask about it if you buy one. Not a huge project or very expensive. Took me a few hours to pull the back end apart and replace it. Now she screams again.


----------



## Bax*

Critter said:


> Another thing, how tall are you? And how do you like to ride, standing up or sitting down?


I’m 6’3” and 250lbs.

I tend to ride wheelers sitting but like to stand when possible (air out the nethers).

Agreed on a winch. It’s definitely a priority.

I don’t recall if the Yamahas come with a recoil starter but I know it’d be an extra on the Honda but money well spent in case the battery dies.

I can’t wait to get my wife riding in areas like this with me again.

I’ll still keep my bike but having a couple wheelers will be nice for the family.


----------



## DallanC

Bax* said:


> Agreed on a winch. It’s definitely a priority.


I worked with my son to build a mount and stick a Harbor Freight 2500 on his forman a few weeks ago (he got the winch for $39 on sale)... it was a TIGHT FIT. My foreman has really old Superwinch 1500 and its been great, and fits nicely. The new Hondas are liquid cooled right? Idk how a winch fits around radiators... but I'm sure they planned for it.



> I don’t recall if the Yamahas come with a recoil starter but I know it’d be an extra on the Honda but money well spent in case the battery dies.


I've had to use my rope pull for an emergency start exactly once in 24 years... and it was just a couple months ago ice fishing. Ended up being a bad ground, easily fixed... but being able to yank start it is a huge relief. Oh... and it was 15 degrees... started first pull dead cold.

<3 Hondas

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

Dallan, that’s awesome that first pull it fired!


----------



## dubob

Grizzly or Rubicon? While both are good machines, I would say neither. KingQuad 750 would be a much better choice.

😁

I've owned 4 Suzys in the past and I couldn't break anything on them. As with Timex, they "take a lickin' & keep on tickin".

😉

And if you seriously are considering putting tracks on them, talk to the company that builds the tracks BEFORE you buy any quad. Not all quads are compatible with tracks. 👍


----------



## Bax*

Good question on tracks- I don’t intend on putting them on.

mostly going to be a 3 season rider


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy

You literally couldn't pay me to own a Honda 4 wheeler. I use one at work that was bought brand new in 2016 and there is nothing good about it. It has electric shift which doesn't work well since there really is no "low" range for steep declines. Everything on it is electronic (speedo, tach, fuel gauge, etc.) which sucks the life out of batteries. I'm on the third batter in 5 years! Finally, perhaps the worst thing, there is no "pull start" option if the battery dies. This is totally unacceptable. Prior to this heap of junk, I had a 1987 Polaris 4x4, 250 that could run circles around the 2015 Honda. It had a PVT (Polaris variable transmission), so there was no shifting required, which was nice when you have gloves on or large snow boots, both of which make the Honda difficult to shift. This thing had a 4Low range that could climb or descend the steepest of grades without braking. Finally, it had a backup pull-start option if the battery died. It is obvious to me that the person who designed the Honda was an office guy who never went into the field/backcountry to use the machine. When the Honda is running its OK, but the problem is IF the Honda will even run. Wish I could trade it, but I don't own it.


----------



## Critter

The problem with pull starts is that as the engines get bigger and the compression increases you are going to have to be built like the Hulk to pull that rope to start it. 

My 2000 Yamaha Kodiak 400 had a pull start on it, and while it could be started with it I would of hate of of had to depend on it with a cold engine. My 2016 Kodiak 700 doesn't have one and I could care less, but then I do a lot of my riding with others and if the battery does die I figure that I have other problems. It is about like wanting a auxiliary start system on your truck with a V8. 

And as has been mentioned on here there are good ones and bad ones. In my book both the Honda and Yamaha will go forever as long as you do the maintenance, I have a friend who has Artic Cats and he has had zero problems with them. But in my book the Polaris is a piece of junk that should stay on the showroom floor.


----------

